# Upcoming safariland courses



## william (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.safariland.com/training/Default.aspx

Less-Lethal Instructor Program
06/23/2014 - 06/26/2014	Lowell, MA	$795.00

OC Aerosol Projectors Instructor Program
06/25/2014 - 06/25/2014	Lowell, MA	$100.00

Basic Tactical Shield Instructor Program
06/23/2014 - 06/25/2014	Lowell, MA	$325.00

Chemical Munitions Instructor Program
06/24/2014 - 06/24/2014	Lowell, MA	$270.00

Distraction Device® Instructor Program
06/26/2014 - 06/26/2014	Lowell, MA	$270.00

Monadnock PR-24® Baton Instructor course
06/23/2014 - 06/24/2014	Lowell, MA	$275.00

Monadnock Defensive Tactics System (MDTS) Instructor Course
06/25/2014 - 06/26/2014	Lowell, MA	$270.00

Tactical breaching
06/23/2014 - 06/24/2014	Lowell, MA	$295.00

Critical Incident Command and Tactical Decision-Making 
06/23/2014 - 06/23/2014	Lowell, MA	$95.00

Patrol Rifle Instructor
06/24/2014 - 06/26/2014	Lowell, MA	$295.00


----------

